
San Francisco’s mandated $15-an-hour law is exacerbating homelessness - prostoalex
https://www.city-journal.org/minimum-wage-homelessness-16234.html
======
blacksqr
Stated without evidence.

San Francisco's homelessness problem long predates the current boom, and its
causes go far beyond wage rates.

Housing there is unaffordable even at the current minimum wage, so it's hard
to see how the latest increase could have had a meaningful effect on
homelessness levels.

~~~
laveur
This is precisely the problem. There is too many people, not enough housing,
and the housing that is here is too expensive. And from what I've heard its
also very hard to get the permits and approvals to build knew housing here.
What they really need is to flood the market with housing to help drive costs
down.

------
doodliego
The New Yorkers flooding into SF, like the author of this article, and driving
up the cost of everything are a far more significant contributing factor to
homelessness than the current minimum wage.

------
alexnewman
Is it evil that this is why I support these laws? Anyone who didn't see this
coming is blind to basic economics.

